# HDMI Splitter?



## mpeckman (May 6, 2004)

Can i split the HDMI line out of my 622??
I want two TV's with HD in two different rooms?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

How about component video to one TV and HDMI to the other?


----------



## mpeckman (May 6, 2004)

That would work but the question is "can i split hdmi??


----------



## woodybeetle (Feb 28, 2008)

mpeckman said:


> That would work but the question is "can i split hdmi??


In short, yes, google hdmi splitter


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

Splitter...switch ?

I've been using an HDMI switch (Nexxtech 3 in / 1 out) since Feb of this year with no problems. There are 3 "modes" featured.

1- Automatic switching.
2- Manual switching.
3- Stand-by.


My older Sony LCD has only 1 HDMI input. I have several HDMI components.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Oppo makes a terrific splitter, the HM-31. You can program it into your Harmony remote and everything will happen automatically. It will even sense automatically if a signal is being pushed from a source to the splitter and it will switch to that source.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mpeckman said:


> Can i split the HDMI line out of my 622??


NO!


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

^????


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

harsh said:


> NO!


YES!

HDMI Splitters at Monoprice.com


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

Absolutely. Make sure you get a powered splitter that is HDCP compliant like the ones at CRHUB.

http://www.crhub.com/c-6-hdmi-splitter.html?gclid=CKegsMvZhJcCFQHBDAodZCQvYg


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

I use the Monoprice one, works great.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

Any thoughts on a max length? I ask as this gives me hope I might feed a Dish hi-def signal to my bedroom HDTV- currently served by the TV2 output (and could still function in that fashion if the proper input were selected). I would estimate the length to be in the neighborhood of eight feet.

Thanks,


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Monoprice carries all sorts of hdmi cables too.


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

I have a Genfen 1:4 HDMI 1.3 HDCP compliant splitter that Im going to hook up to my 622 and drive to a second HD set in the bedroom (50 feet away). Its a powered splitter.

I also have a INDAY TLDA-1 1 to 4 way power TOSLINK splitter for the digital optical audio out so I can wire in 1) Living room amp, 2) living room wireless surround headseat (pioneer) 3) bedroom amp 4) bedroom surround headseat.

Only problem I see is if someone is going to drive HDMI (or TOS link for that matter) too far of a distance... > 50 feet.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

razorbackfan said:


> I use the Monoprice one, works great.


Which Monoprice one do you use if I may ask?
They have two, one input to two output versions listed and a fairly large difference in price. I was going to buy the cheaper one but it is out of stock. I don't want to buy the more expensive one if the cheaper one will work when it comes back in stock.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I thought hdmi could not be split, you could switch it, but not split it and show the signal on multiple tvs at once?

Is that right, or are you guys actually able to watch the signal on both tvs at the same time?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

HDMI can be split with an ACTIVE splitter (meaning: it has internal circuitry to drive the outputs and is powered) just fine. The TVs must all support the output resolution selected on the source device, and there are limits on cable length, but otherwise, it's fine. HDMI signals aren't that much different than Ethernet signals, and we've been using "splitters" (hubs and switches) on them for a LONG time.

What *doesn't* work reliably (or sometimes at all) are passive splitters, which literally just split the output signal.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

Grandude said:


> Which Monoprice one do you use if I may ask?
> They have two, one input to two output versions listed and a fairly large difference in price. I was going to buy the cheaper one but it is out of stock. I don't want to buy the more expensive one if the cheaper one will work when it comes back in stock.


^^^^^^^ BUMP^^^^^^
Same question, please!


----------

